# Advanced Trauma Life Support at Duke Univ.



## Devildoc (Mar 4, 2022)

Greeting, colleagues and compatriots!

Every summer we run two ATLS classes for incoming house staff.  Non-providers cannot get the actual cert, but will get a certificate suitable for framing and can apply for their profession' CE credit.  Providers pay a hefty price to attend; non-providers, given they cannot get the cert, can audit the class for FREE.

I invite any military medic/corpsman/IDC/whatever and any civilian medic to attend.  The course is free, and we feed you.  You just have to get here and stay here for a couple days.  Dates are June 25 & 26, and July 15 & 16.

If anyone is interested, PM, email me at charles.mandelin@duke.edu, or text 919-945-9209.

Charles/DD


----------



## Muppet (Mar 4, 2022)

Oooh!


----------



## policemedic (Mar 4, 2022)

Yeah. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 12, 2022)

I am so there.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Can SRNA’s receive the cert, as an RN?


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 12, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Can SRNA’s receive the cert, as an RN?



The only people who can actually get the certification are physicians, PAs, and nurse practitioners. Everyone else gets a certificate of completion that they can use to apply for continuing education credit with their organizations. That's how I can get away with not charging people to take it as auditors.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> The only people who can actually get the certification are physicians, PAs, and nurse practitioners. Everyone else gets a certificate of completion that they can use to apply for continuing education credit with their organizations. That's how I can get away with not charging people to take it as auditors.



Do CRNAs count as NP’s at Duke?


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 12, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Do CRNAs count as NP’s at Duke?



It's what counts with the American College of Surgeons, not the hospital. But let me check on that, I'll confirm. At first blush I don't think so, but I can let you know Monday for sure.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> It's what counts with the American College of Surgeons, not the hospital. But let me check on that, I'll confirm. At first blush I don't think so, but I can let you know Monday for sure.



Seems like it should as CRNA’s run traumas in the OR’s at many hospitals. But I know you don’t make the rules


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 12, 2022)

@TLDR20 , actually I have the course coordinator manual here, I just checked, yes, you can take the course and get the certification.  But there is something I need to do to see whether or not you can take it for credit at Duke versus as an auditor.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 12, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> The only people who can actually get the certification are physicians, PAs, and nurse practitioners. Everyone else gets a certificate of completion that they can use to apply for continuing education credit with their organizations. That's how I can get away with not charging people to take it as auditors.


Sent you an email.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 12, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Sent you an email.



Got it!  I'll email you tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 27, 2022)

I had the June ATLS class this past weekend.  Five mil guys; one SOIDC with MARSOC, two SOIDCs from the schoolhouse at Bragg, and two retired 18Ds on faculty at the schoolhouse.

To say they were value-added is an understatement.  They nailed the course, taught as much as they learned, and were a great addition.

I still have room for a couple more in July (15-16).


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 27, 2022)

@TLDR20 , I still have that textbook for you...


----------



## Muppet (Jun 27, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I had the June ATLS class this past weekend.  Five mil guys; one SOIDC with MARSOC, two SOIDCs from the schoolhouse at Bragg, and two retired 18Ds on faculty at the schoolhouse.
> 
> To say they were value-added is an understatement.  They nailed the course, taught as much as they learned, and were a great addition.
> 
> I still have room for a couple more in July (15-16).



That had to be a great course. Would have loved to be there.


----------

